# The Rookie is no longer a rookie



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

For me, days don't get much better than this. Did some Counter Pheasant Jihad Ops today. Mid November...blue skies...mid fifties. Hard hunting dog. The rookie Scout (7 years old...first year hunting) of all things. Completely as a bonus was shooting three roosters and a chicken over him. Someone flipped his switch to SAC trained killer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

That sounds like a winner. Nice to have some joy this season. Sounds like you are set with a good one! A friend and I were in the corn fields today also. Saw a good number of birds but they were nuts. Sam ended up getting snared twice in a shelterbelt but no damage done as he froze when he felt the wire. I hope the farmers can get this corn off during the next week of good weather. Then a hunter can even up the score.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Have not had a dog get snared. But rookie has got himself caught in a trap twice this year. A first for me.


----------

